# What is your camera odometer reading?



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Just wondering what kind of milage you guys have put on your camera. About how many pictures have you taken? (usually the file name indicates the number, unless you have rolled over or do a hard reset)

I rolled 10,000 last year.. since then I have not shot as much.. currently at ~12,000


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got about 2600


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

i'me a little over 5k .. on my second camera ;-) no idea how many i took before i upgraded ... i've got a 2yr old son (looooves having his picture taken)..and a little girl on the way .. so i'm sure i'll be over 10k in no time


----------



## bluegrassboy (May 26, 2005)

how can you tell?

I take many delete many....is there a photo odometer?...


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*The camera numbers the pics*

I believ most pics are numbered by the camera. Both of my digitals did. My new one names each pic by the date and the picture number. For example if I took a pic today and it was number 485 on that camera the file would be called D-052605485 or something like that. My Mavica would name them MVC-something like MVC-485 if it was the 485th pic on that camera.

Zac


----------



## bluegrassboy (May 26, 2005)

Wow, I never knew that I'll have to check. Thanks for the information.

Trey


----------

